# Hi



## Alexandria (May 24, 2011)

Hey there


----------



## User38 (May 24, 2011)

Alexandria.. be careful of the addicted and out of control people in here.. lol.  Enjoy !


----------



## bis (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Alexandria


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 25, 2011)

Alexandria, welcome friend. I hope you like what you see on Specktra.


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2011)

i hope you enjoy chatting to all us make up obsessed!!


----------



## myazg23 (May 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## felshky (May 26, 2011)

Hello girls!I'm a newbie here..


----------

